# Holy Smokes!



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

My poor silver tan Doe just had her litter today...SIXTEEN bubs. I've got a tricolor gal that looks like she'll have an equally large litter. I would end up with super extra fertile mice.

What was your largest litter?

Mom before bubs








Mom after








Her massive litter (loving the big milk bands, even though the litter is large. lucked out, her cage mate had her litter as well and it only had 5 bubs, and both moms are caring for them all)









And just for fun, my tricolor gal...she's looking like this for about 3 days, poor thing!









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

And now the tricolor is having her litter. Won't be able to count them until tomorrow. Three litters in one day! Wow!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RoseSpice (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh my wow! O.O


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

RoseSpice said:


> Oh my wow! O.O


Haha, that's what I said! The Tricolor's litter has at least 13. Could only do a quick count this morning before work. Good thing a friend of mine needs some for his snakes. Soooo many babies! Lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Tricolor had 14 babies! Some black eyed, some pink eyed. Hmmm...Wonder what they'll be!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

